# Favorite Smallmouth Flies



## boilermaker (Apr 16, 2004)

Since it seems like it hasn't stopped raining in the past week, and it looks like it is not going to stop, I doubt I'll be getting out on the water this weekend. I'll probably just end up tying some new flies. I was just wondering what everyones favorite couple of smallmouth flies are in color/size to see if there is anything new that I can tie up. Thanks


----------



## steelheader007 (Apr 8, 2004)

............


----------



## steelheader007 (Apr 8, 2004)

steelheader007 said:


> ............


----------



## j_blocker1 (Apr 6, 2004)

I'm a sucker for smallies on a deer hair popper or something else that floats, tough to beat, but can be tuff to get fish to take.

Jason


----------



## moe1078 (Apr 8, 2004)

When your fishing for smallies in the streams do you normally catch them in the eddies, Fast water or long stretches of slow water? just curious. Hoping to do alot more stream fishing for smallies this year.

Thanks


----------



## steelheader007 (Apr 8, 2004)

.. and the food source(s)... and the river bottom.... logs.. huge rocks... usually in deep holes, but in the same waters as steelhead wink!


----------

